# Faith



## asroryanis (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a problem with FAITH. I configured FAITH on my router; actually it's done and succeeded, but I can't use PING or PING6. Does faith support PING or service ICMP?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? IPv6 connectivity?

Faith is used to access IPv4 addresses on an IPv6 only network. You're most likely looking for gif(4), that's an IPv6-over-IPv4 tunnel. You use that to connect to a IPv6 tunnel broker like SixXS to get IPv6 internet connectivity.


----------



## gordon@ (Mar 2, 2011)

faith(4) only works with TCP (so says the manpage anyway).


----------

